# For the 2 week conditioning process...



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

...do u think that it would be okay to feed JUST Freeze dried blood worms for the entire conditioning process? Or should I throw in some BS eggs?

Also...

Feed 3 times a day?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I would use Frozen foods. Also, I am confused on the BS eggs?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

freeze dried blood worm's is nothing. You need to be feeding at least frozen food's. And if you can live food's. Spawning take's a lot out of bettas specially the male, Its not about just feeding them why they see each other for 2 week's and then put them together. I have put my fish together on the 3rd day and had a spawn in 6 hour's. You need to look into some thing's still, Do some research...

As for the BS egg's. Ive never heard of that my whole life, And from what i have heard. Is you shouldnt let them eat to many of the BS shell's they can get swim bladder problem's.. So if you hatch your own becareful.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

When I say i put them together on the 3rd day. Its because they were ready to go. And i no what im looking for.. I dont no if you do 

I had to clear thing's up i dont want you just putting them together in 3 day's..


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you, 

I'm doing this spawn together with Maryrox247. It's her female and my male, but we're spawning at my house, so I don't want to mess up.

Anyways, I get really confused about the different ways people breed Bettas.

1. When you condition, do you let the male and the female see each other for the 2 weeks?

2. Would it be okay if I condition the male in the actual breeding tank?

I'm so sorry, I'm such a curious mind. I guess I'll have to research more.

- Dead Sunlight


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

You need to go study before you think about breeding. There is ton's of info out there that tell's you everything step by step. So if your getting ready to breed you should already no all this stuff. I should be learning off of you, If your getting ready to breed. Thats how much you should no about it.


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Deadsunlight - you can condition the male in the breeding tank. The fish should be introduced after two weeks of conditioning.
Introduce the female while she is contained in a clear cup floating with the male. I'm sure you know about breeding stripes and bubble nests already.

You have a plan for the babies, right?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I do things a little differently than molly.

I don't let the male or female see any other fish while being conditioned. I don't know how important it is for the male but the female could decide to release her eggs too soon if she sees a male.

I condition both fish (on frozen food) for two weeks. I put the male and the female in the spawning tank at the same time. I keep the female in a glass pickle jar (about 1 gallon) with a little bit of java moss so the male can see her but if she feels threatened she can hide. As soon as the male begins the bubblenest I release the female. I pack my tank with java moss so if the male tries to attack the female she can get away easily.

I do agree with FlordiaBettas.. if you are really ready to breed you should have these questions answered already.


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

1f2f & Florida - perhaps DS is just making sure she has things exactly right before starting to breed. What better way to do that than looking to experienced breeders like yourselves?

DS, good luck to you and keep those fish healthy.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Dead Sunlight said:


> Anyways, I get really confused about the different ways people breed Bettas.
> 
> 1. When you condition, do you let the male and the female see each other for the 2 weeks?
> 
> ...


 
Conditioning bettas is when you feed them things such as frozen foods for 2 weeks at the least. It makes them phyically ready to breed.

The male should not be conditioned in the breeding tank. He will foul up the water and it will have to be cleaned out before placeing them in there together. If not it can cause the eggs to get fungus n other things.


Anyother questions you have i'd be happy to answer.

And if i read correctly she said getting ready to breed. So getting this information from us is her getting stuff together to get ready. At least she dident just put them together and is now asking for info.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I wasnt being mean, I was just saying go research when i was getting ready to breed i wasn't asking question's like that. Anyway I would have both fish in different tank's. They can't see each other at all. These tank's should not be the breeding tank but can be if you have to. Then feed them the best food you can for 2 week's. Live or frozen will do fine... After 2 week's put them in the breeding tank at the same time, But not where he can get to her. If you have a divided 10 gallon like i do that let's her swim in a 5 gallon section and he gets a 5 gallon section. If you dont have this. Then float her in the tank, Or cut the bottom off of a plastic bottle and have the lid off. Set it over top of her, It will go all the way down to the bottom because the air goes out the top.

So now your male is freaking out flashing all around at the female. You need to have something he can blow a bubble nest under. He will build the nest and go flare at her back a forth. If you come in on the 4th or 5th day and she is flaring back at him she is ready. If she is not wait a couple more day's. then watch, when he goes to flare at her and she does it back. then she is ready, But you should always let them see each other for 3 or 4 days. If she is flaring back as soon as you put her in you dont just let her go.

Also keep this in mind, I like to release my female right before the light's go off in my fish room. The reason why is because then they dont see each other as good. but they sense each other's movment and everything so they get used to each other and get used to being in the same tank together. So if he wanted to he cant just tare her up, With all the plant's and the light's off my female's never get messed up. And by the morning time when the light's come on in the fish room at 8:30. so from 9:00 threw 12:00 somewhere around there i will have a spawn but never after 12 they usually do it before 12 pm there done by dinner time. Hope that helped.

I though any answer was good, But i guess with molly, I needed to explain everything. Not tell you to go research like you should be doing every chance you get if your thinking about breeding.. 

I could see if someone asked a question that only a breeder with some spawn's under his/her's belt. But they didnt they asked a question where the info is all over the web. If your thinking about breeding you should be researching and know almost everything. There should only be a couple thing's you need to ask and it's not thing's where the info is at the click of a botton..


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Florida, you don't need to be so rude. If you don't want to explain then don't do it and then complain after you do!

This site IS the internet, and it IS a source of info. Talking with breeders is a great way get grasp on a lot of different techniques.

Please don't drive people away from this hobby just because you are irritated by new hobbyists... I'm sure DS will do a phenomenal job with her spawn, in part thanks to your explanation of your technique.

You were new to this once, too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OK guys, lets get back on topic, please.


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Sorry dramaqueen.

To return to the topic:

I let my males get used to their surroundings before floating the females. I think it speeds things up a bit, and the male will be a little more comfortable when the female is introduced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I wasnt complaining about anything. What i was saying is any answer should be good enough and because i said do some research. You had to go and say floridabettas mabey he/she is just wanted to ask a breeder. 

The person asked the question, and then i answered. but it wasnt the right answer for you. You think that i needed to write some big answer and explain everything. Any answer is help. 

You know where i learned how to breed? researching the net every night if i could. Reading everything i could from respected betta website's, Watching video's. And then when i thought i had it, and was ready to breed i started reading some more researching some more . Not asking people. That are just giving there opinion, Or telling the way that they breed..

The more you no the better asking one little question isn't going to help as much. As if you were to read article's or go and read article after article on a bunch of great site's.. 

Sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think researching AND asking questions iare both good ways to learn. But sometimes situations come up where some good advice from a breeder will help.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah both are good, But if you listen to everyone's opinion. Then there's going to be so many answer's coming at you. Its going to be confusing. Or the person is going to get info just because thats the way someone does it mabey even get wrong info. You can get all kind's of messed up info asking people, You dont no who your getting info from when its just someone on the other side of a computer. But if you get info off a well known betta breeding site, You cant go wrong getting info from there. These are people that are making money breeding and winning awards at the show's. These people no what there talking about. So instead of telling someone how I do it or what i think is right, He can go research and find out almost everything he need's to no.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree. Getting so many different answers can get confusing. There is no one way of breeding. Everyone has their own way of doing things. I guess it's just a matter of sifting through all the info and finding what works best for you.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok so DS anyother questions? 

Id be happy to answer any you have


----------

